# How do you delete imported files?



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

I used send to kindle to send a file but want to delete it from the collection.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

savio said:


> I used send to kindle to send a file but want to delete it from the collection.


Sounds like you want to delete a file from a Kindle, rather than an iPad?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps savio used send to Kindle to send it to his or her Kindle account but reads on an iPad or iPhone?  If so, you should be able to press and hold on the item and get a "remove from collection."  Let us know!


----------



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

It worked!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

savio said:


> It worked!


Yay, Savio!


----------

